# Plant I.D.



## tinypleco (Sep 21, 2008)

I am still new to planted tanks, and I was given this plant by my LFS (They lost the name of it, so I said I would take it). It is a stem plant, each stem is about 6 inches tall and the leaves curve/contour slightly.

It is the plant in the back









Closer view









I hope you guys can help me I.D. this!


----------



## tinypleco (Sep 21, 2008)

I just realized that I was "dotting" my "ID"s...my bad.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

You've got _Alternanthera bettzickiana_. Unfortunately, it isn't aquatic and won't survive long under water. Check out our Plant Finder for plants that will.


----------



## tinypleco (Sep 21, 2008)

I knew something was up with this plant! I mean, I got it free, so its not a major loss. Next time I will only buy plants that I recognize! Lesson learned!


----------

